# Tips on hosting a great party



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

I know a lot of you have held parties for a lot of years. What would you say is the secret to hosting a great party? Any tips would be really appreciated by those of us who are newer to hosting


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Here you go!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...6-share-your-halloween-party-tips-tricks.html


----------



## BarbWire (Dec 14, 2010)

Make your party more personal, if its not at your home, take things from your home. welcome each guest as they enter weather or not you know them.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

Plan--everything way ahead of time, food, drinks, games, seating, your costume, decorations, prizes, where people will put coats, where they will use the restroom--Everything! 

Invite a good mix of people and tell them they can bring a friend

Make sure your decorations are sturdy and won't be in the way or hazardous in anyway. Decorate at the very least several days ahead of time so you can work out any kinks--our party is in the basement so I start decorating a month ahead of time. 

Low lighting is best--it let's people feel a little more free to let loose and have a good time. Low lighting, but still enough light that people don't trip on things. I use a lot of string lighting--you can get sockets that screw into your overhead light fixtures or lamps so you can plug strings of lights into them, hang the lights from the ceiling or dangle them over lampshades, walls, etc. 

Food--I like to stay simple with this because it is one way I can cut down on the work of a party--plus I am not really that much into cooking. Honestly I don't think most people go to a Halloween party for the food. I order trays of sandwiches, veggies, etc. from a local grocery story. It is fairly inexpensive and probably less then I would spend if I bought all the items to prepare food. I usually also do a cheese tray, and maybe a crockpot of something like pulled BBQ chicken or meatballs etc. I just do tons of Halloween candy spread around for a sweet treat instead of dessert--and people scarf it down like crazy!

Games are good--people seem to like to interact, but again I like to keep it simple so people don't have to figure out a lot of complicated rules--they just want to have fun and socialize. Tempt your fate or giving people so many gold coins and telling them to get as many coins as they can by a certain time--with no rules on how to get them have been the biggest hits at my parties and people don't seem to mind repeating them yearly as long as you change them up a bit.

I don't ask people to bring anything with the exception of if there is something special they like to drink. I tell them we will have beer, wine, and one kind of special drink. I figure that I am asking them to dress up and having to bring something like food gets too complicated.

I always have music that goes along with my theme--it plays in the background so people can socialize without screaming. Later in the evening their is a dance area set up where the music is louder. It is off in it's own little space so other people can still talk if they don't want to dance.

I try to give prizes that people can actually use--movie tickets, wine, glasses, lottery tickets, that kind of thing--one year walkie-talkies. Look for things you can use as prizes all year long--those items you see for 80% off that you already have but you hate to pass up because it such a deal--those kind of things make great prizes!

I always have great attendance, people start asking in June when the next Halloween party is. I pretty much go all out on the decorating--but more to set a mood of a place then having super elaborate electronic kind of props that so many talented people here do. My basement is unfinished and most people have no idea that it is not finished because I cover the walls, ceiling etc. in fabric, lights, scene setters, etc. I take garage sale finds and turn them into whatever to help set the mood. I think you need to play to your strengths when you have any kind of a party--so get really fancy with what you do best and keep the rest simple--you want to be able to enjoy your party too!


----------



## dixiemama (Sep 28, 2010)

I had my first party last year and it was a great success! I think the best thing we did was kept the entire group of about 25 entertained together by playing a game that made people interact throughout the party. We did 2 or 3 games and everyone participated. We played Test your Fate and The Reaper game throughout the night and it was good because it keeps people interacting all night and it's spontaneous. The other thing was to have booze but don't focus the whole part around it. If everyone is slobbering drunk, bad things happen and even if the party is great...nobody will remember it in the morning. You certainly don't want people associating your party with .... OMG I was sooooo sick....or Did I REALLY do that! LOL! 
I hope you have a fantastic party!
PS: Minshe is sooo right, plan, plan, plan!!!!


----------



## foxfish (Sep 9, 2011)

Some of our parties have gone better than others!
We had several family & friend bereavements over the last few years & this caused us some concern - however we adjusted the theme & went ahead!
We like to start early & always use the nearest Saturday night to Oct 31st - we have found 630pm - 11pm is good - although it misses out the witching hour most of our frinds are 50+ & a reltivly ealy start - early finish is appealing
We supply food & drink but always state on the invite to "bring what you expect to drink"! 
The thing is folk drink quite a lot when they are hiding behind a mask & having fun, when you have 30 guest that is a lot of whine!!
Halloween partys can b e expensive, decorations, food & drink can really add up but the last thing you want is to under cater


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We always have plenty of food, but for my Boo Bash this year, I am planning to have a food competition for the best spook presentation. I will let everyone know and it is optional. I hope it helps cut down some on me---at least in future years. We do an alcohol and non alcohol punch type drink and have plenty of sweet tea also. Everyone knows to bring their own Boos. Most drink beer so that is not a problem. We just ice it down. I have a pretty nice built in wet bar that we open, but it usually doesnt get hit too hard. Many of the women like Margaritas, so they bring the ingredients. I have plenty of things to fill in if necessary.

Plan, plan, plan


----------



## MrsNightmare (May 6, 2010)

Planning is definitely a must! And always have good seating! I hate going to a party and having nowhere to sit/eat! I also get frustrated when the party is said to have food, and you get there and there are a few chips and cupcakes! I made chicken/tuna salad sandwiches, chips/guacamole, crackers, cupcakes, parfaits, and much more... all items that you can put on a plate and arent too messy to eat! I also had all of the items labeled so the guests know what is there to be had. You will find a picture of these in my album. We kept people outside to keep our carpet from being trashed! We also make sure and visit with all the guests and introduce the ones who dont already know each other! TOILET PAPER! I HATE going to a party and there is no paper on the roll and you have NO idea where to find more!!! That is all I can think of right now...


----------



## cerinad (Jun 13, 2008)

Yup planning...sending good invitations out. I try to put as much info as I can on them .. I only do a couple of games because mostly everybody wants to mingle. I also do Karaoke and that has been a big hit for yrs. Plenty of party foods. And remember mingle yourself. Decor is a big deal too, lots of people tell me they can't wait to see what new stuff ill have every yr..so I try to change stuff up, add a few new things every yr sometimes I take things out of the loop then add it again the next yr and I display things different ways so its not always the same. Don't forget to decorate the bathroom , my guests get a kick outta that. Put things out as early as possible ...there r some things u can't do until the day before or even the day of but get everything out as early as u can. Don't forget to take pics..I always forget myself.. I hope this helps .


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

Hope this helps : 13 Steps to throwing a wicKED Halloween Party


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

wicKED weeKEnD said:


> Hope this helps : 13 Steps to throwing a wicKED Halloween Party


I loved reading this!!! Very comprehensive.


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

Stochey said:


> I loved reading this!!! Very comprehensive.


Thank you very much. It's taken me years to compile it and it is still growing. I appreciate your support.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Some good tips already in this thread. After 20 years of doing this (and growing bigger,and more "over the top" every year!), I'll add mine:


Plan, yes, make a list of everything you have want do, yes, but then *prioritize *that list. If you are like me, you think of all kinds of cool things to do, but you don't always think them through, and have a good idea what it will take to do them. So make a list, starting with the things that HAVE to be done. Invites, food, etc. Then for all your props/effects, etc., prioritize them with the ones you have done before and know work at the top. I will tell you that a few years I have nearly died of exhaustion trying to do everything my disturbed little mind came up with.

Bigger, brighter, louder is not always best. "Practice" with props and decorations, especially lighting. Set things up the weekend before and see how they look. Leave them, look at them the next day and the next. Sometimes the simplest things are the best (for example last year I was trying to make the front hallway look not so much like a sterile, clean home, but something a little skanky, old and gross. I went intro the woods next to my house and carried an old rotting wooden pallet, complete with chunks of dirt, leaves and pine needles into the front door and leaned it against the wall. Not only did it have an "eaaaw" factor in the dim light, it even had an earthy "smell" to it when you walked by. My wife wasn't too happy, but seriously it took less an 2 mins to clean up after it when we took it out).

Manage your guest list. Seriously, this by far the most important I have learned. This year we invited about 140. So far about 36 have RSVP'ed yes. Looking at that list I would be perfectly happy if no one else came. Why? Because they are the most fun people on the planet. Socially adept, but responsible, and have become H party groupies over the years. They always have GREAT costumes. My point is it takes some experimenting with your social circles year after year to get the right "mix" of people. You know, the ones who even if they don't know anyone there, will still have a ball as long as there is food, drink and music. Don't be afraid to cut people off the list who you have invited and they never show, or even reply. And talk up your party in Aug-Sept to those who have come and really made the party. Bottom line is that no amount of food, decorations, effects, music, lights, etc will ever make party great. The guests are the only ones who can do that.

Themes are good, it gives people something to align with, but don't push it. If someone wants to be a Smurf at a Zombie party, so be it.

Make sure you can enjoy your party. DO NOT try to serve anything that you ahve to cook, heat up, etc., after the party has started. If your parties get big, hire help. One year we hired a couple high school seniors to walk around and serve hor d'eurves for a couple hours. They loved it, got dressed up to do it, it was nice touch for our guests and for the $40 it cost us, it was well worth it (they heated them up in the oven first). It's your party, HAVE FUN!!

If you have dancing/music, collect/rip mp3 and use a jukebox app like MediaMonkey on a PC and let your guests run the music. I used to kill myself trying to keep the music running, shuffling CDs, etc. Last 3 years I used a laptop and it was WAY better.

That is all I can think of, other than those already posted. I know I already posted this in another thread, but 19 years of H parties had evolved to this last year:






This year? We have live music with 2 bands!!!!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

I love your link Wicked Weekend!


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

BadTableManor said:


> I love your link Wicked Weekend!


Thank you so much! I plan on some updates soon! Glad you liked it.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm only on my 3rd annual Halloween party but I consider myself a party planning pro . Here are a few of my tips:
1. Organization and planning are key My motto is "It's never too early".
2. I really talk up my party in the weeks leading up to it - there may be the one neighbor who gets tired of hearing about it, but everyone else gets really excited and helps the mood build (especially since people start talking about their costumes and trying to out-do each other).
3. If you're just getting started and don't have a very large guest list, let people bring their friends as long as they give you a head count and offer to bring something, like an extra bottle of wine. We met some great people last year this way, and the higher guest count added to the party atmosphere.
4. I think that lighting is the most important decor at a Halloween party. Too bright and the party can feel a bit dull, too dark and your guests may be uncomfortable. I agree with johnshenry - "practice" with your lighting ahead of time. I use a mix of backlights and colored LED lights; the colored LED lights set the mood while still allowing guests to see the food area, bar, etc.
5. I only serve food that can be completely made and set ahead of time. I'll replenish trays of deviled eggs, but you won't catch me at the oven during the party.
6. While I have different themed rooms that will remain the same year after year (haunted mansion living room, Hell's kitchen, etc.), my dining room and grand foyer will change theme each year to keep the "Halloween Party groupies" (love that title, by the way) excited for the next party.
7. Don't tell anyone (except maybe your significant other) of your decorating/prop addition plans - that way, if you don't get everything done, you won't be stressed since nobody else will know! There's always next year.

I could probably go on and on! Let me know if you have any specific questions!


----------

